# Cooper and his post-surgical photos



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper has posted his post-op photos on his website(no advertising until 40 posts please once again refer to the rules in the newbie section) but I thought I'd throw one in for your own shock and horror.  

He had luxating patella surgery yesterday (he injured himself as he rolled down the bank of the river, trying to dive in gracefully) and he's not happy at all with me today.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwww, poor baby! He doesn't look happy at all...who can blame him! Hope he gets feeling better soon... Poor little guy!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

me and zoey are going to the vet today to see if she has to have surgery on her luxating patellas. the 1st vet we went to said yes... and the appt today is with the surgeon... 

i'm nervous!!! 

i hope cooper feels better! he doesn't have to wear a cast?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww bless him , I hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Aww..the poor baby.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Poor Cooper. We are sending good wishes his way. Get well soon!

Leslie


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Poor baby! Get well soon Cooper!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella sends Cooper a gentle hug....poor little guy..hopefully he will have an uneventful recovery.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww poor cooper , get well soon :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Poor lil guy.  How soon is he expected to be fully recovered? Give him a big smooch from me and Lily.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

How come it has no advertising till 40 posts... what was she advertising???

awww poor cooper...
stef xxxxxx


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Poor Cooper!!  Big get well kisses from Sadie and Ritz!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Poor baby! I hope he feels better soon! :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper doesn't have to wear a cast at all because they want his wound to heal quicker. It oozed a little last night (okay, I make a horrible nurse) but has been fine today.
The doctor said in 4 days, he can go on short 10 minute walks to encourage him to use his leg and then he can lengthen walks after accordingly. He said it should be a month before he's literally up and running again.
He's doing very well today though, using his leg already. I called the vet because I was worried and he was thrilled that Cooper isn't hopping around on the three good legs and said to just let him go do whatever he wants with the exception of jumping up and down from the couch, of course.
The doctors I spoke to (I got a second and third opinion) said dogs and cats won't do anything they are incapable of doing with these kinds of injuries and subsequent recoveries, so I'm just letting him walk around and stretching out the leg as much as he wants. The hard part is keeping the cat from pouncing on him!!
Oh, and I wasn't advertising ... I just had a direct link to the rest of the photos on his website.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

who'd have thought that posting a link to your chi's pics wouldn't be allowed..... 

poor guy, hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Poor baby! I hope he feels better soon!  

As for the advert rules, they have to set some rules. All kinds of newbies come on here trying to post links to their sites that sometimes advertise their items they are selling (when they aren't active members) and sometimes have innapropriate content. So they need to apply the rules to everyone to make it fair. :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

If you go to Cooper's website, just click on page 6 on his photos page and it will take you to the rest of the pictures!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww poor lil guy! i hope he gets well very soon!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

it was because not only does it have Coopers pics it also advertises clothes etc and it does seem like you are going to be an active member but we have to be fair and have the rules in place for everyone - sorry but you will soon have 40 posts :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> sorry but you will soon have 40 posts :wave:


I can do 40 posts in like 8 minutes.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO tell me about it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Poor baby I hope he is better soon. I'm withyou guys i think I do 40 posts a nite :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Post #20:  

Cooper is doing really good; much better than I anticipated. Luckily, he doesn't mind having his knee iced every now and then and he doesn't really care about the "physical therapy" I have to do with his leg which consists of me grimacing as I bend the knee back and forth to keep the joint loose.

He goes back to the doctor on Monday for a check up and hopefully everything will be fantastic! If not, I may have to buy stock in Pepto Bismol and/or Jose Cuervo.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Glad to hear the little guy is doing so well. I hope mom's condition improves too. :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Oh poor Cooper but glad to hear he's doing OK.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Urgh. His leg looks sore.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Get better cooper!!!!!!!!!


----------

